# Update Sellene's 3 week old kittens



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't beleive they are 3 weeks old already, they grow so fast  first 3 photo's are boys then the little girl


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh arent they stunningnlittle things!.........lovly...:cornut:


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww gorgeous especially the little girl giving it the eyes!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh baby cats!!! So sweet - looking forward to watching them grow up!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:001_wub::thumbup:How utterly adorable Janet,Sellene has done you proud:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

They are beautiful - really stunning babies

Lou
x


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone  Sellene has been a fantastic mother


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely adorable....lovely pics.


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

omg, you made me go 'aaaaah' four times LOL, theyre the cutest though arent they ?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are so cute. xxx


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Beauties


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lovely babies !


----------

